# Parelli Games



## SonnyWimps

Thought some of you might be intersted in seeing some of the Parelli Games. My mom took these videos for me and even though it was definately an off day for Sonny, I think the videos turned out well.

The Friendly Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5no0-xmpgs
The Porcupine Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_tF3ndnN9k
The Yo-Yo Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Usq6F-WPVqo
The Circle Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nD652cPk36Y
The Squeeze Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT9ZIIFpwNc
The Sideway Game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5W2sNzlLBo


----------



## Painted Ride

thats wonderful...how long did it take to accomplish thoes games? my rescue mare does well with the porcupine game but she is clueless when it comes to longing in any way. just wondering?


----------



## farmpony84

I'm sorry... the parelli stuff just doesnt impress me... only because it's not "parelli"... it's common sense stuff that all trainers do... it's the same techniques with a tiny twist... 

but i do have to ask... why are you ok w/ the circle game but not with longing?

I know... I'm in a nasty mood today... you can ignore my post... I think I'm PMSing....


----------



## Painted Ride

farmpony84 said:


> I'm sorry... the parelli stuff just doesnt impress me... only because it's not "parelli"... it's common sense stuff that all trainers do... it's the same techniques with a tiny twist...
> 
> but i do have to ask... why are you ok w/ the circle game but not with longing?
> 
> I know... I'm in a nasty mood today... you can ignore my post... I think I'm PMSing....


 
no its ok we have all been there. no biggie. i can do small porcupine stuff with her...nothing with circles! she gets so confused when i attempt to ask her to move away from me(longe). she just does not understand it just yet. i am about to build a round pen in the next month. im sure that i could b part of the problem i may be sending her some mixed signals. could you suggest a propper size for the round pen?? thanks


----------



## JustDressageIt

farmpony84 said:


> I'm sorry... the parelli stuff just doesnt impress me... only because it's not "parelli"... it's common sense stuff that all trainers do... it's the same techniques with a tiny twist...
> 
> but i do have to ask... why are you ok w/ the circle game but not with longing?
> 
> I know... I'm in a nasty mood today... you can ignore my post... I think I'm PMSing....


I'm in the same boat Farmpony...


----------



## my2geldings

When I first saw the post, I also thought the same thing. Glad others have posted it. I think all PP did was put "games" together for you and your horse to spend time together and bond. Anyone can do the same thing without spending hundreds of dollars on a "how to spend quality time with your horse".


----------



## appylover31803

Sonny reminds me SO much of Montana... it's kind of scary.
You two are doing a great job together!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## SonnyWimps

farmpony84 said:


> I'm sorry... the parelli stuff just doesnt impress me... only because it's not "parelli"... it's common sense stuff that all trainers do... it's the same techniques with a tiny twist...
> 
> but i do have to ask... why are you ok w/ the circle game but not with longing?
> 
> I know... I'm in a nasty mood today... you can ignore my post... I think I'm PMSing....


The circle game is ONLY used twice in both directions, nothing more.
Honestly though, to those that are anti-Parelli, just keep rude unwanted comments to yourselves. So what if I'm a "freak" and like Parelli and pay the prices. It's my money and he's my horse. Sonny enjoys the stuff I do with him and is 100% better because of it.




> thats wonderful...how long did it take to accomplish thoes games? my rescue mare does well with the porcupine game but she is clueless when it comes to longing in any way. just wondering?


Lucky for me my horse already knew then lol...so I just had to learn how to ask and such.


----------



## farmpony84

...wasnt really being rude... just...  Oh well... I really am not that keen on Parelli...I think sonny is a great horse and I think you've done great with him... just... to each his own....


----------



## missy06

I don't know guys, it seems to me to be raining on Sonny's parade. So what if you don't agree with the way she's training/working with her horse, or if you think Parelli is a pile of horse poop? She wasn't asking for critique on the videos or her methods, just simply sharing videos of her processes in case anyone was interested (and it seems a lot of people on this forum are interested in Parelli/natural horsemanship).


----------



## my2geldings

That's something you should always be prepared for when posting videos  the second you post something, it's open for debat. Nothing personal, all personal opinions.
Cheers.


----------



## SonnyWimps

but still, M2G, if you posted a video of your horse's frolicing in the field together and I responded with a "I don't like horse's frolicing" or "I don't like your horses" (just syaing that...I LOVE your horses, btw) that would be extremely rude of me.
You would have posted that video to share with everyone how fun your horse's were having...not to get MY opinion on frolicing in a pasture or if I liked your horses.

I put these videos out mainly to show people, not to get feedback on whether you agreed with Parelli or liked it. If I wanted that I'd include in the post "What do you all think of Parelli?" or "do you all agree with parelli?"


----------



## moomoo

^ Everyone loves Sonny, we were'nt disrespecting you or sonny


----------



## HorsesAreForever

you doing such a great job with him! parelli deff seems to be the way to go with him  Hes so smart


----------



## Gingerrrrr

if you guys took the time and read the comment she left on the youtube page it clearly said she did not want people to say anything about the parelli stuff. if she said that there then i would assume she wouldnt like it being said here.

i wish i had a bond like that with my old horse.  your lucky, jenny.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I agree. You are doing a great job and it looks like you have done a lot of work with him!

I just heard about the 7 games on here and I didn't even know it but apparently in 4-H we used to do a lot of them! I've seen them incorporated into things but just never heard them as the 7 games I guess. I'm going to try it though! Thanks for the videos


----------



## SonnyWimps

thanks Gingerrr and RWF!
I can see from watching the videos that I should have done things differently and my body "energy" was totally off lol. But he listens well for me being so bad! hehe


----------



## RusticWildFire

NP. I'm sure you are still both learning from this and therefore it will take time to really master it. You are off to a good start though!


----------



## farmpony84

missy06 said:


> I don't know guys, it seems to me to be raining on Sonny's parade. So what if you don't agree with the way she's training/working with her horse, or if you think Parelli is a pile of horse poop? She wasn't asking for critique on the videos or her methods, just simply sharing videos of her processes in case anyone was interested (and it seems a lot of people on this forum are interested in Parelli/natural horsemanship).


You know. I shouldnt get angry over this, but now I am. First of all, Sonny has always known I'm not a huge Parelli fan, but she's always been one of my favorite people to read from because she's so excited about her horse and she's worked so hard with him. I have always followed her triumphs and her let downs any time I've seen a new post from her. And I've offered advice and encouragement. I've also praised her work. Not only did I post an apoligy here but I sent an apoligy PM for hurting her feelings. AND M2G's comments were not at all rude or nasty. 

I will no longer respond or follow these posts.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

farmpony84 said:


> AND M2G's comments were not at all rude or nasty.



i personally think they were....:roll:


----------



## appylover31803

Lets not get off topic here, everyone. Sonny posted videos of her and her horse doing Parelli for those who are interested.
If you have a problem with someone's post, please contact the staff and we'll be glad to take care of it. Not reason to go off topic and say so and so was rude.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I really don't like getting into arguments and I probably shouldn't here but I just want to say that I don't think M2Gs comments were rude. From the way I took it she was more or less stating that they are things that many people do regularly and he just set it up in a different fashion and that you don't need to spend all kinds of money to do this. 
Now, for people who are new-er to horses or want a little bit of guidance with these things and maybe to perfect them and possibly learn some new tricks and tips for it all it probably isn't a _bad _idea to get this stuff. If you have the money to spend on it and want it then go for it! You aren't harming anyone and really it is no ones business.


----------



## SonnyWimps

The problem with the internet farmpony is that it's hard to tell if someone is joking...so even saying "I love you" can be "hurtful". I did not take offence to yours (as I know you well enough to know that you were joking) as much as I did to M2Gs and I'm not mad or upset or anything it's just that at times I wish some of the anti-Parelli stuff was not spoken. Yes I know you don't agree with it, so I'm not forcing it on you or anything like that.

I'm sorry if I've upset you farmpony in any way. I do love reading your comments and you wanting my boy...honestly you are one of the ONLY adults that I know that actually likes my horse. I was yelled at and critisized by the last barn owner saying Sonny was a worthless horse that he was horrible and that I was stupid to buy him (she has said other things also, but I ain't gonna mention them)...and each time I'd run down to the lower pasture and cry. (Gosh I'm crying right now ....gosh aren't I emotinoal....stupid teen years, maybe I'll grow out of it :roll 
I mainly posted these videos to show Appy and others the 7 Games and did not mean for the post to get like this.
Again, FP, my apologies :sad:


----------



## HorsesAreForever

Jennyyyyy!! *hugs* Dont cry I always get that my horse is worthless and a mistake at birth ect and Im just like you jsut as emotional when it comes to my horse. Just ignore the people who dont agree with what your doing and simply say Ill have the better horse in the end. Just like our convo what like 10 minutes ago on Im with me and chance  We can be each other consulers **** i cant spell!


----------



## SonnyWimps

awww thanks *hugs*
Yeah I guess I"ve just been having a bad week altogether so I am more arguementative than I usually am and have been getting upset easier and so on.


----------



## Jemma

Thanks for posting those, I was wondering what they were all supposed to look like  Which one was the toughest to teach him?


----------



## SonnyWimps

I guess I lucked out....he already knew then lol The one he has the hardest on would be driving or side-ways...probably both


----------



## missy06

farmpony84 said:


> You know. I shouldnt get angry over this, but now I am. First of all, Sonny has always known I'm not a huge Parelli fan, but she's always been one of my favorite people to read from because she's so excited about her horse and she's worked so hard with him. I have always followed her triumphs and her let downs any time I've seen a new post from her. And I've offered advice and encouragement. I've also praised her work. Not only did I post an apoligy here but I sent an apoligy PM for hurting her feelings. AND M2G's comments were not at all rude or nasty.
> 
> I will no longer respond or follow these posts.


Hey now, I wasn't trying to call either one of you nasty, nor saying that you don't respond favorably or kindly to other things she's posted. I was just simply stating that I didn't think she had asked for critique on her videos and it didn't seem like an appropriate response for the context.

I truly wasn't trying to start an argument or point fingers.


----------



## farmpony84

The way I look at it, is that this is a horseforum where people come to get advice on many different aspects of horses, sometimes for training. 

My reasoning for posting my thoughts on Parelli methods stem from experiences other people that I know who have misinterperated the Parelli training methods and actually ended up with bad results. 

Jenny has done an excellent job with Sonny and really puts a lot of work into him. I believe she actually understands the training methods and is not misinterperating them.

Because I respect her, I will no longer post responses regarding my thoughts on Parelli training methods unless she SPECIFICALLY asks for them.


----------



## missy06

And all is well and our happy little kingdom once again!


----------



## farmpony84

*sigh*


----------



## missy06

farmpony84 said:


> *sigh*


?

I wasn't being at all sarcastic...I am bowing out of this thread now, I seem to be misunderstood.


----------



## farmpony84

I wasnt being sarcastic either... I was just sighing to your happy thread!


----------



## missy06

HA!

 stupid internet misunderstandings.

my bad!


----------



## farmpony84

You made me laugh out loud!!!!


----------



## SonnyWimps

yeah I have seen loads of horses get ruined from "Parelli" (using quotes cause it really isn't because they aren't understanding it and doing everything wrong)

Farmpony, I can definately see where you're feelings are coming from, and yeah I agree I have seen horse's ruined because hte owner using "Parelli" did stuff wrong, but it can't be truely called Parelli then (well maybe it can...I dunno lol)

We should have like a font or something...having like Jokerman font be for sarcastic stuff and so on lol. Yeah the one bad thing about the net is that you can't tell who is being serious and waht not.

Farmpony, honestly, I was totally having a bad week and didn't mean to snap at anyone. Please do feel free to post whatever comments you have....Parelli isn't for everyone and I know alot of people don't like it. I've been under ALOT of stress with work (gosh the one manager keeps getting on my case aboug NOTHING lol), money, and homework (which I'm "supposed" to be doing actually) and I just got to my breaking point and I snapped. 
It shouldn't happen again because the one manager is switching shifts so I won't be working with her for a long time, money thing will always be an issue but when is it not? lol, and homework should get easier....hopefully (I'm praying that is).
Again, feel free to....I snapped under stress from everything else and I apologize again (and I can't spell today...that's great lol)


----------



## farmpony84

OMIGOSH Sonny! I love that Jokerman font idea! for sarcasm... I wonder if we could do something like that!


----------



## SonnyWimps

we totally should...it's a great font anyways...I'm mad that Mike doesn't have that under the fonts that we can use


----------



## my2geldings

That is the issue with the web. You cannot read the feelings behind the threads and replies even on a good day so it makes up for a lot of anger and frustrations (me included).


----------



## kitten_Val

I think you two are doing a great job whether you call it Parelli or what (no sarcasm). And I'd also add it doesn't look boring as ***star Parelli certified instructor I've seen at the Expo (this is a compliment actually ). However I must say it looks very much similar to Clinton Anderson's tapes (some of them) meaning all these methods are about the same in common (which is no surprise).


----------



## SonnyWimps

it is similiar to CA because he was once a Parelli student. I don't believe he got farther than level 1...but I could be wrong. I have his book and reading it it is a total copy of Parelli IMO, but I could be wrong and mis-understanding it

We have alot to work on...I know my cues were totally bad on this video lol and I see it now by watching.. We'll be taking our level one test soon...hopefully...if the weather holds out!


----------



## sandy2u1

very impressive horse training! I liked the way you were getting your horse to move with just the cues! I know you said you didnt like the way you look doing them...but your horse obviously is understanding them. Great job!!! you make me wanna get the parelli games.


----------



## SonnyWimps

no meaning my hair (my hair always looks nasty and the wind did not help)...my cues where kinda messed up in the way that he was stubling a bit when reading them (you could tell ALOT in the Yo-Yo game)

I highly recommend them. Even if you don't plan on doing anything else, the 7 Games is a GREAT way to teach your horse to respect you and listen to the little cues like I was doing in the videos.


----------

